# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Más de 400 ingenieros y expertos del sector del agua se reúnen en Sevilla en las X Jornadas Españolas de Presas

## FEDE

17/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Más de 400 ingenieros y expertos del sector del agua se reúnen en Sevilla en las X Jornadas Españolas de Presas*






_Presa de Pedrezuela (Cnala de Isabel II)._





Más de 400 ingenieros y expertos del sector del agua analizarán los últimos avances en innovación, tecnología y gestión sostenible de los embalses








Más de 400 ingenieros y expertos del sector del agua de distintos países participarán en las X Jornadas Españolas de Presas que se celebrarán mañana y pasado, miércoles y jueves 18 y 19 de febrero, en el Hotel Meliá Sevilla.
En este evento, organizado por el Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas (SPANCOLD), que se ha constituido en la práctica como el Congreso Español de Presas,se presentarán trabajos, se discutirán problemáticas y se intercambiarán opiniones sobre el presente y el futuro de las presas en España y en el mundo. Asimismo, se analizarán los asuntos de regulación y aprovechamiento del agua más relevantes para la sociedad, para las Administraciones Públicas, para los organismos y empresas del sector y para los profesionales del agua.
Las Jornadas se organizarán en torno a dos grandes ejes, la Innovación y la Tecnología por una parte, y la Gestión Sostenible de los embalses por otra. El Presidente honorario de ICOLD, Luis Berga pronunciará una conferencia sobre la nueva orientación de Naciones Unidas y los organismos internacionales, que ya consideran a las presas y embalses como parte de los objetivos del desarrollo sostenible en los próximos 15 años. Para los principales organismos internacionales como el Banco Mundial, la construcción de presas y embalses es ya una prioridad en la estrategia global para mejorar la salud de las poblaciones, garantizar el acceso al agua, obtener energía barata y no contaminante y luchar contra las consecuencias del cambio climático.
Durante las jornadas se desarrollarán sesiones técnicas sobre la gobernanza y el mantenimiento de los embalses, sobre el desarrollo en España del regadío gracias a las infraestructuras hidráulicas, sobre los usos y servicios adicionales de las presas y sobre nuevas técnicas de diseño. Se estudiarán también destacados proyectos nacionales e internacionales de diseño y construcción de presas realizados con tecnología española. Se presentarán trabajos realizados en Albania, Argelia, Argentina, Ecuador, Kenia, Mauritania, Mianmar, Perú y República Dominicana.
Inaugurarán las jornadas Liana Ardiles, Directora General del Agua en representación de la Ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Mª Jesús Serrano, Consejera de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio de Andalucía, , Juan A. Santamera, Presidente del Colegio de ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, Mariano Navas, Director del Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas CEDEX, Manuel Romero, Presidente de la CHG, Adama Nombre, Presidente de la Comisión Internacional de Grandes Presas (ICOLD), Luis Berga, Presidente Honorario de ICOLD y José Polimón, Presidente del Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas (SPANCOLD) y Vicepresidente de ICOLD.


​http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/spancold/15/02/17/mas-400-ingenieros-y-expertos-sector-agua-se-reunen-sevilla-x

----------


## FEDE

18/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Liana Ardiles anuncia inversiones de 1.595 millones de euros en infraestructuras hidráulicas para 2015*






_Inauguración del evento._





Más de 400 ingenieros y expertos del sector del agua analizan los últimos avances en innovación, tecnología y gestión sostenible de los embalses








La consejera de Medio Ambiente y ordenación del territorio de la Junta de Andalucía, María Jesús Serrano y la directora general del Agua Liana Ardiles, en representación de la Ministra del Magrama, han inaugurado en Sevilla las X Jornada Españolas de Presas, organizadas por El Comité Español de Grandes Presas (SPANCOLD) y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir. En la ceremonia de inauguración, en la que también han intervenido Manuel Romero, Presidente de la CHG, Juan A. Santamera, Presidente del Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, Mariano Navas, Director del Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas CEDEX, Adama Nombre, Presidente de la Comisión Internacional de Grandes Presas (ICOLD), Luis Berga, Presidente Honorario de ICOLD y José Polimón, Presidente de SPANCOLD y Vicepresidente de ICOLD, todos han coincidido en subrayar la conveniencia de mantener adecuadamente las infraestructuras existentes así como en la necesidad de diseñar y construir nuevas presas, para garantizar el suministro de agua, luchar contra las consecuencias del cambio climático en la laminación de avenidas y producir energía limpia.
La consejera de Medio Ambiente, María Jesús Serrano, destacó en su intervención la importancia de la coordinación entre las distintas Administraciones, regionales y nacionales, para la adecuada gestión de las presas. Serrano señaló que las presas y embalses son de vital importancia tanto para el desarrollo social, que sin ellas no sería posible, como para controlar los eventos climáticos más extremos. Destacó asimismo que las presas permiten obtener una energía totalmente verde y de gran rendimiento.Por su parte, Liana Ardiles, que cifró en 1.595 millones de euros las inversiones previstas en infraestructuras hidráulicas para 2015, destacó la apuesta de su Departamento por terminar y poner en marcha nuevas infraestructuras. Ardiles indicó que también es clave planificar e integrar la sostenibilidad en dicha planificación y el mantenimiento y la innovación para mejorar el rendimiento de las infraestructuras hidráulicas. La directora general del agua insistió en que nuestro país tiene el reto de transmitir en todo el mundo nuestra probada experiencia y conocimiento en el diseño y la construcción de presas.
El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, Manuel Romero, señaló que estas jornadas son un foro imprescindible para mejorar y avanzar en el conocimiento y el estudio de las infraestructuras hidráulicas que son claves para la sociedad y una herramienta fundamental para los profesionales y para seguir avanzando e implicar al conjunto de la sociedad.
Por su parte, el presidente de ICOLD, Adama Nombre, explicó que España es líder europeo y mundial en la construcción y diseño de presas. Nombre subrayó que en todo el mundo y especialmente en las zonas menos desarrolladas, millones de personas siguen necesitando agua, energía y protección contra las inundaciones. Señaló que esta necesidad irá aumentando con el aumento de la población y con los efectos del cambio climático. Por ello explicó que a nivel mundial hay que mantener y mejorar las infraestructuras existentes y dar un impulso a la construcción de nuevas presas, un impulso en el que toda la comunidad internacional está de acuerdo hoy en día.
El presidente de SPANCOLD, José Polimón, explicó en su intervención que para disponer de tecnologías punteras y aplicarlas eficazmente hay que actuar en tres frentes. Por un lado, recuperar un cierto nivel de inversión en España para terminar las más de 20 presas que hay en construcción y para conservar y mantener las 1.230 presas en operación. Por ello pidió a las administraciones que se mentalicen de que se necesitan urgentemente políticas de largo plazo para estos nuevos retos en un tema tan esencial como el agua y la lucha contra las consecuencias del cambio climático.
En segundo lugar, señaló que hay estar constantemente innovando, esa es la razón de ser de los premios José Torán a la innovación que se convocan ahora por octava vez y de los premios que va a convocar ICOLD también para potenciar la innovación, la protección del medio ambiente y la reducción de plazos y costes de los nuevos proyectos. Y por último destacó la importancia de la formación de equipos de profesionales que sepan operar las presas de manera segura: A esta necesidad responde el máster de la UPM, el CICCP y SPANCOLD, así como los distintos cursos de formación que organizamos.
Tras la inauguración por parte de las autoridades, Luis Berga pronunció la conferencia inaugural titulada Las presas y embalses y los objetivos del desarrollo sostenible (2015 2030) de Naciones Unidas en la que comentó la nueva orientación de Naciones Unidas y de los organismos internacionales, que ya consideran a las presas y embalses como parte de los objetivos del desarrollo sostenible en los próximos 15 años. Para los principales organismos internacionales como el Banco Mundial, la construcción de presas y embalses es ya una prioridad en la estrategia global para mejorar la salud de las poblaciones, garantizar el acceso al agua, obtener energía barata y no contaminante y luchar contra las consecuencias del cambio climático.
Las Jornadas Españolas de Presas se vienen celebrando cada 3 años desde el año 1985, hace ahora 30 años. Las segundas jornadas se celebraron en Sevilla en 1988, hace ya 27 años. En esta edición, en la que participan más de 400 ingenieros y expertos en el sector del agua, se han recibido 110 comunicaciones de primer nivel, que tratan de trabajos que abarcan todas las fases de la vida de las presas y embalses como la planificación, el diseño, la construcción, la explotación, la conservación, el mantenimiento, la reparación y la rehabilitación. Todas ellas reflejan fielmente la aportación española de tecnología de presas y embalses a muy variados países como Albania, Argelia, Argentina, Ecuador, Kenia, Mauritania, Mianmar, Perú o la República Dominicana.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/spancold/15/02/18/liana-ardiles-anuncia-inversiones-1595-millones-euros

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Pues la foto con la que se ilustra la noticia no es que sea muy actual. Es la presa de Pedrezuela pero hace ya bastantes años, antes de construirse la minicentral que ahora turbina el agua que circula por el canal del Vellón.
Acabo de comprobar que es la que tiene el Canal de Isabel II Gestión en su banco de imagenes, eso si soltando mucha agua.

Saludos.

----------

REEGE (18-feb-2015)

----------

